# upgrading reel drag



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Ive been looking on line and have reading about switching to carbon fiber drag. What exactly do you replace to upgrade the drag?


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

the washers


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

what reels are you talking about? some 'upgrades' are questionable, and others are like supercharging.

cheers.

drew


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

go to: www.smoothdrags.com


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Specifically, which washers do you replace? And it's an okuma salina


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2007)

The drag washers.



Nathan


----------

